# I miss you



## happymama

I would like to know how you say "I miss you" in czech as in friend. Woman to woman. 

Scházíš mi_ or _Chybíš mi would work?


----------



## Ergulis

Yes, it is correct translation. It does not matter if we say it to a friend, close friend, lover or partner. I would use it in every cases.

Double post.


----------



## MikeLynn

Stýská se mi po tobě or Je mi po tobě smutno - they both sound right to me.


----------



## ihitokage

Actually I would never say that to my friend. It sounds more like between lovers. But yea woman sometimes tend to use such words.
As a friend I would imply it by saying something like "it's been a while" - "dlouho jsme se neviděli"


----------



## MikeLynn

I'm afraid it really depends on the particular situation, on the relationship. Dlouho jsme se neviděli definitely sounds more neutral, but if I had a close friend, I wouldn't hesitate to use something "warmer", more enotional and then "Stýská or rather Stýskalo se mi po tobě (kind of bookish) or "Je or rather Bylo mi po tobě (celkem) smutno (warm and pretty much colloquial) would be just fine. The present/past tense switch should be probably blamed on the non-existing present perfect tense in the Czech language.


----------

